# Door prizes



## B Rogers

Getting started on a few calls for door prizes for a wild game dinner. Our church holds a wild game dinner as a ministry outreach each spring. Last year I had just started turning but was able to get one duck call made for a door prize. It was a big hit so I'm getting started earlier this year. I'm going to contribute a turkey call, duck call and grunt this year. We ask local big box stores for door prize donations but it's hard to beat a handmade item. I'll post pictures as I progress.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Very cool! Think a cutting board would make a good door prize? I might know a guy.........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rogers

Tony said:


> Very cool! Think a cutting board would make a good door prize? I might know a guy.........


Yes sir. That would be awesome. Everything is greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers

Sanded with BLO. Gonna let it sit a day or so then slap some CA on. Nice job on the blank @The100road .

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

As pretty as that is I'm excited to see it with the CA on it!! Do those 3 for door prizes and then do 3 more as a set and put it up for an auction!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man

Your door prizes are going to be a real hit, and so appropriate for the event! Last one is quite stunning! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Wildthings said:


> As pretty as that is I'm excited to see it with the CA on it!! Do those 3 for door prizes and then do 3 more as a set and put it up for an auction!!



And don't overlook the tax deduction for donating them to the church. They have a substantial market value.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## gman2431

FranklinWorkshops said:


> And don't overlook the tax deduction for donating them to the church. They have a substantial market value.



Not everything has to be about money.... I donate lots of tackle and so forth to worthy causes on the basis I feel what they do is highly needed... not to cut my taxes down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I agree and do the same thing. But when it is a charity like a church or 501c, take the tax deduction, unless you just want to pay more taxes because you think the government can spend it better than you can. Maybe you do, but I don't.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I agree and do the same thing. But when it is a charity like a church or 501c, take the tax deduction, unless you just want to pay more taxes because you think the government can spend it better than you can. Maybe you do, but I don't.



Well again, I dont think of things money minded... I'm offered the deductions all the time for wounded warrior, river clean up, etc organizations I donate to... the joy and the good that comes outta those things outweigh some piddly tax deduction. Watching one of our warriors, whom lost an arm for this country, net a fish with one of my nets somehow really makes the rest of lifestyle worries like taxes disappear...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I agree and do the same thing. But when it is a charity like a church or 501c, take the tax deduction, unless you just want to pay more taxes because you think the government can spend it better than you can. Maybe you do, but I don't.





gman2431 said:


> Well again, I dont think of things money minded... I'm offered the deductions all the time for wounded warrior, river clean up, etc organizations I donate to... the joy and the good that comes outta those things outweigh some piddly tax deduction. Watching one of our warriors, whom lost an arm for this country, net a fish with one of my nets somehow really makes the rest of lifestyle worries like taxes disappear...



Every time woodworking vet comes by I try to fill his truck bed. Not all primo stuff but some very nice peices. He teaches at the air force base and at a retirement home. Donates his time. Small price to pay for what young men and women sacrafice for us. He does not ask if I want deduction slip anymore. And it has absolutely nothing to do with what I think of what government does with the money. It is a gift from Kathie and I not a donation. He brings gifts back. Like a persimmon bowl, mesquite bowl, wood from @Tony and last time a little bowl from a funky piece of maple. With ogee at top and almost thin enough to see through. Cody is right, we do not deduct our donations to union gospel nor the salvation army. It is a gift. From the heart. Not the wallet..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Every time woodworking vet comes by I try to fill his truck bed. Not all primo stuff but some very nice peices. He teaches at the air force base and at a retirement home. Donates his time. Small price to pay for what young men and women sacrafice for us. He does not ask if I want deduction slip anymore. And it has absolutely nothing to do with what I think of what government does with the money. It is a gift from Kathie and I not a donation. He brings gifts back. Like a persimmon bowl, mesquite bowl, wood from @Tony and last time a little bowl from a funky piece of maple. With ogee at top and almost thin enough to see through. Cody is right, we do not deduct our donations to union gospel nor the salvation army. It is a gift. From the heart. Not the wallet..
> 
> View attachment 160460



How is David doing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tony said:


> How is David doing?


I think he is doing Great. stopped the Vet's garage thing- just too much drama. He loves teaching people that really want to learn. Seen him twice in about a month. Physically I think he is doing better also.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rogers

I see both sides. Give from the heart without expecting something in return, but be a good steward of what's entrusted to you as well. Don't give for the purpose of receiving a tax deduction, but if offered, take the deduction and be a good steward of what's been given to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

B Rogers said:


> I see both sides. Give from the heart without expecting something in return, but be a good steward of what's entrusted to you as well. Don't give for the purpose of receiving a tax deduction, but if offered, take the deduction and be a good steward of what's been given to you.



I agree. Don't give for the tax deduction, do it because it's the right thing to do. But, if the deduction can help you why not take it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Tony said:


> I agree. Don't give for the tax deduction, do it because it's the right thing to do. But, if the deduction can help you why not take it?


Giving should always be, as Bryson says, from the heart. I also give to six different veterans organizations like you all have mentioned and have been doing it for years. I think we all should support those who sacrificed so much for us, no matter what it costs us. But I can do even more if I legally pay less taxes. 

A retired Army Major is coming here with her truck to pick up a load of walnut next week. She was a brigade commander and blackhawk helicopter pilot during her 11 years and four tours in Iraq and Afghanistan. Now, she is one of the most talented woodworkers I know and is teaching at Old Dominion University. I'm donating the walnut to her. Here are photos of some of her furniture and carvings. I gave her the walnut that is in the back slats of the chairs.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## B Rogers

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Giving should always be, as Bryson says, from the heart. I also give to six different veterans organizations like you all have mentioned and have been doing it for years. I think we all should support those who sacrificed so much for us, no matter what it costs us. But I can do even more if I legally pay less taxes.
> 
> A retired Army Major is coming here with her truck to pick up a load of walnut next week. She was a brigade commander and blackhawk helicopter pilot during her 11 years and four tours in Iraq and Afghanistan. Now, she is one of the most talented woodworkers I know and is teaching at Old Dominion University. I'm donating the walnut to her. Here are photos of some of her furniture and carvings. I gave her the walnut that is in the back slats of the chairs.
> 
> View attachment 160469
> 
> View attachment 160470
> 
> View attachment 160471
> 
> View attachment 160473
> 
> View attachment 160474


She does great work

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

She also does memorial carving. This shows the names of fallen on one of her carved boots.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## B Rogers

Finally had a little time to work on this again. Needs a few more coats of CA and some more sanding/polishing.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Tony

Gorgeous call man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## B Rogers

So I went ahead and started on a few more to postpone sanding and polishing. I hate that part. Finished this ziricote elk call from some ziricote I got from @greenmtnguy . It darkened quite a bit from the BLO I sanded with. Looks really nice in the sunlight, but hard to tell under artificial lighting. Plus I'm horrible with pictures. The pot has to be wet sanded and polished as well as the spalted maple pot I've been updating. It's some padauk from @FranklinWorkshops . I really like the looks of it. Pictures don't do it justice. It's awesome. Trying to decide on the soundboard and playing surface. Media blasted a glass surface the other day and left a turkey track slick. I kinda like it. Just need a more symmetrical track. Then it'll be sweet. I plan to blast or give the soundboard a stone washed look. Just sat them in to get an idea which I like best. I'm leaning toward aluminum.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## FLQuacker

Looks good

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers

Got the soundboard and slate glued in the spalted call and it's dead flat. Gonna have to knock the slate out and see if some goop is touching the soundboard. On a positive note, got the padauk all polished up and ready for soundboard and playing surface.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I've had several like that. Took this one apart and messed with it...still don't sound right. For display only now.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## B Rogers

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I've had several like that. Took this one apart and messed with it...still don't sound right. For display only now.
> 
> View attachment 160983


Just doesn't make sense sometimes. Build them all the same and get a flat call. I don't get it sometimes. I have a hedge call that I turned really thin by accident and the sound hole drilling got off so I decided to keep it. It sounds great surprisingly. Loud but has a good sound.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Ray D

Just curious. We have all made calls that didn’t sound right. When you say “flat”, what are you hearing? We refer to a call with that hollow sound as dead. It usually happens when I have too large of an area under the soundboard. It kind of has a hollow sound.


----------



## B Rogers

Ray D said:


> Just curious. We have all made calls that didn’t sound right. When you say “flat”, what are you hearing? We refer to a call with that hollow sound as dead. It usually happens when I have too large of an area under the soundboard. It kind of has a hollow sound.


This one just has no rasp, no pitch... Just a dull flat tone. I typically leave a gap about the same thickness as the soundboard so no increased gap here.


----------



## Ray D

B Rogers said:


> This one just has no rasp, no pitch... Just a dull flat tone. I typically leave a gap about the same thickness as the soundboard so no increased gap here.



Thanks for the reply. Yea, I also do the soundboard thickness gap but I was referring to the area under the soundboard. Between the bottom of the soundboard and the bottom of the call. That area causes me problems if I deviate too much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker

B Rogers said:


> Got the soundboard and slate glued in the spalted call and it's dead flat. Gonna have to knock the slate out and see if some goop is touching the soundboard. On a positive note, got the padauk all polished up and ready for soundboard and playing surface.
> 
> View attachment 160982



I would cry!


----------



## B Rogers

Ray D said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yea, I also do the soundboard thickness gap but I was referring to the area under the soundboard. Between the bottom of the soundboard and the bottom of the call. That area causes me problems if I deviate too much.


I'm typically around 1/4-5/16 but I really didn't pay attention this time. Typically if I work the proper gaps from top down it tends to work out but this blank may have been a little thicker. Good point. What gap do you typically shoot for?


----------



## B Rogers

FLQuacker said:


> I would cry!


I may have...a little.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ray D

B Rogers said:


> I'm typically around 1/4-5/16 but I really didn't pay attention this time. Typically if I work the proper gaps from top down it tends to work out but this blank may have been a little thicker. Good point. What gap do you typically shoot for?


I had to dig out my little black book of numbers to check. That bottom area under the soundboard is one that just falls into place assuming I hit my overall thickness and my other numbers. Some quick subtraction puts it around 1/4 inch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

Are you guys talking about just the pedestal height? The pedestal is 1/4” or the pedestal is 1/8” and the wood thickness to the bottom is 1/8”?


----------



## Ray D

The100road said:


> Are you guys talking about just the pedestal height? The pedestal is 1/4” or the pedestal is 1/8” and the wood thickness to the bottom is 1/8”?


Pretty much. We were discussing different things that cause a pot call to sound dead. Too large of an area under my soundboard (pedestal height) causes a hollow sound in my design.


----------



## Ray D

Sorry Stan....I see what your asking.  Yes, pedestal height is 1/4 in plus whatever the bottom thickness you use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TTP GC

Would you like a Chestnut one sided box call? Pm me shipping address
We had 150 vets shoot clays and pheasant 2 weekends ago. I donate 30 duck call and 20 walnut box calls
Just for their service.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 3


----------



## B Rogers

LabsRUsII said:


> Would you like a Chestnut one sided box call? Pm me shipping address
> We had 150 vets shoot clays and pheasant 2 weekends ago. I donate 30 duck call and 20 walnut box calls
> Just for their service.
> 
> View attachment 161093
> 
> View attachment 161094


Yes sir that would be awesome. PM coming your way. We really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers

@LabsRUsII 
Received the call today. Sounds great. Whoever wins it will be proud to put that in their turkey vest. Once again, I really appreciate your generosity.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

Bryson, when is the dinner? I need to get off my butt and get a board to you. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers

It's a few months out. I was starting on my calls early so I didn't get in a bind. Baseball season has started and I coach my son's team so my time goes from limited to non-existent this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

B Rogers said:


> It's a few months out. I was starting on my calls early so I didn't get in a bind. Baseball season has started and I coach my son's team so my time goes from limited to non-existent this week.



I get it, I coached baseball, basketball and soccer for many years when mine was growing up. I'll get a board off to you soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers

It's crazy times but I'm trying to enjoy it. They're growing up super fast. My dad coached us growing up and he's helping me this year with his grandson. So that'll be cool.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## B Rogers

Finally finished the one for the missions auction a few weeks ago. Forgot to post final pictures.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road

So cool. That etched glass looks awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT

Hello Bryson,

Beautiful job.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers

Wild game dinner outreach went well. Several folks accepted Christ at the event. I was able to churn out a duck call to add to the door prizes. Mark and Dan Witt brought a good message. They've been featured in Field & Stream and talk about how the Lord has used their message since a life changing event as kids. Check them out.
www.fieldandstream.com/articles/hunting/deer-hunting/deer-hunting-season/2011/12/following-our-father#page-3

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Great nees!


----------



## CWS

B Rogers said:


> Finally finished the one for the missions auction a few weeks ago. Forgot to post final pictures.
> 
> View attachment 163263


Is the glass etched on the back of the glass?


----------



## B Rogers

CWS said:


> Is the glass etched on the back of the glass?


It's actually blasted on top to add the friction for the striker.


----------



## CWS

Thanks Very interesting


----------

